# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Lens tinting tank and kit

## Devonlarae

Hey guys! A long time ago, we purchased a lens tinting kit. We haven't used it in a long time since we send most jobs out to insurance or order pre-tinted lenses. It's a BPI Solar Color 6 and comes with the user manual. We also have 6 full/ unopened colors.
We'd like to sell it if there is an office or company that would like it. Otherwise, are there any restrictions on disposing it?

----------


## technikeye

Hi can you send me pictures of your tinting unit to technikeye@yahoo.com please

----------


## Devonlarae

> Hi can you send me pictures of your tinting unit to technikeye@yahoo.com please



Hey! Definitely! I will send them today.

----------

